# Farm Pro 2420 Ignition Switch



## ten4teg

On my recently purchases Farm Pro 2420 there is two Start Positions on the ignition switch. One in counter clockwise and the other is clock wise. Does one of these activate the glow plugs and if so, which one? Couldn't find anything in the manual. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Being Chinese, I'm not certain, but turning it in the clockwise position like your car ignition, will start it, and counter clockwise should operate the intake heater or glow plugs. That is.....Should!


----------



## Ranch Hand

The factory switches do not heat the glow plugs while cranking.

Right before start when turning to the right is where you hold the key to heat the glow plugs ( 30 seconds).

Starting to the left does not allow current to the dash/gauges.

Ronald


----------



## rickmartinjones

I just bought a used Farm Pro 2420 and I need to replace the ignition switch, does anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## dave_6667

Affordable tractor in Texas.


----------

